# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Promis und Indianer



## krawutz (18 Apr. 2016)

*Ein alter Witz im neuen Gewand :*


*Warum stehen die Indianer meist so in der Prärie ?*



 

 

 

​

*Weil sie so nichts sehen würden !*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

*Aus den dreien könnten mal gute Indianer werden :*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

Gut dargestellt  :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## comatron (19 Apr. 2016)

Gute Idee dieser Bilderwitz, ist aber schwer so weiterzuerzählen.


----------

